# Bulkhead cost??



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

My father is looking at buying a lot on Lake Bob Sandlin near Mt. Pleasant. Anyone know how much he should expect to pay to have a bulkhead built on 128 ft of water frontage? Also, what material is recommended...vinyl? Any contacts would be great also. Thanks!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

*Referral*

L & W LaFour and Sons in Livingston. One of our customers here at the office. They do great work and are loss free. 936-967-8301. Tell them CBA told you to call.

Brian


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the referral, Brian. Dad called them and, unfortunately, they don't go that far into E TX. Anyone else have a referral, or have built/priced one and knows what they typically run?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Maybe*

He can call the marina at that lake (assuming they have one). I bet they know folks in the area. Probably have a bulletin board with cards or something similar in the store. Worth a shot.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

*one more*

JD Bulkheading 936-672-3981

Another customer that might be able to help.

Brian


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Bulkhead*

When I had mine done on Lake Livingston 4 yrs. ago it was $114.00/ft. Steel bulkhead.
LOL
Terry


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Shadman, here in the Galveston Area they run anywhere from $100 -$150.00 per ft. for concrete. From my experience there is not much difference in cost between wood and concrete. Sorry i don'r know of anyone that would go to that area. By the way, vinyl is ok but be careful because like most stuff there is could quality and bad. I'm not an expert on it but I think you would want to make sure its got some kind of UV protection so it don't break down in sunlight and that it is a heavy guage material. Gater


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the info so far, everyone. He will take all of your advice into consideration. Does anyone happen to know anyone who constructs bulkheads in E. Texas?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If you use vinly use only the 1/4 in stuff. Also depends on exposure above the mud line.Make sure they put at lest half of your bulkhead panel in the mud. IE 12ft. panel 6ft. in the mud and 6ft. exposed. If its real deep in front of your lot better watch close during the installation. Make sure panel gets down in mud and they dont cut the top off if you understand what I am saying. Some companies just push the panel down two or three feet and cut the top off. Thats not good.

Charlie


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

*Might Try...*

My Dad has a Marine Construction business on Lake Livingston...They build bulkheads, piers, and boat houses. You might give him a call and see if he can help...he may know some one in your area.

Lassman & Son

Michael Lassman

(936) 377-4447 Office


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

*Bulkhead*

I'm just about finished with a Vinyl Bulkhead I put in at my place down in Sargent. Gonna end up costing me around $55/ft based on 60' of 10' sheets and the fill. Now mind you I did this by hand... had I been able to get someone with a barge to do it or had a backhoe to push em I would have, no one with a barge was available and it was too steep and no where to manuever for the backhoe. You'll want to make sure and go with a mono extruded vinyl otherwise it'll peel from the UV. There are a couple of good products out there, Northstar and C-Lock are 2 that I looked at, and ended up going with the Northstar 3100 which was a ¼" vinyl that would withstand a 3100lb impact. 10' sheets went in 6' with 4' above the mud.

Some Pics and more info on my project here: http://rpgoerlich.tripod.com/sargent/newbulkhead

I been waiting for the rain to stop so the yard would dry up enough to get a boom truck back there to move my shed and finish the last 3 sheets and tiebacks for the last 4 months. Had scheduled it for yesterday along with a delivery of 12-20' poles for the dock and lift which we were gonna stick in the canal and the delivery truck broke down ! Go figure... then it rains today !

Splitshot


----------



## FishFryTime (9 mo ago)

Great Job. Want to do another one? lol


----------



## brewmasterred (8 mo ago)

Splitshot said:


> *Bulkhead*
> 
> I'm just about finished with a Vinyl Bulkhead I put in at my place down in Sargent. Gonna end up costing me around $55/ft based on 60' of 10' sheets and the fill. Now mind you I did this by hand... had I been able to get someone with a barge to do it or had a backhoe to push em I would have, no one with a barge was available and it was too steep and no where to manuever for the backhoe. You'll want to make sure and go with a mono extruded vinyl otherwise it'll peel from the UV. There are a couple of good products out there, Northstar and C-Lock are 2 that I looked at, and ended up going with the Northstar 3100 which was a ¼" vinyl that would withstand a 3100lb impact. 10' sheets went in 6' with 4' above the mud.
> 
> ...


My son is building a bulk head on Caney creek if he is interested in vinyl can he look at yours his place is close to where the little store was .


----------

